# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Tecsagro Perú - sistemas de riego e invernaderos

## Tecsagro Perú

Tecsagro Perú ofrece productos y servicios para sistemas de riego y construcción de invernaderos. 
Productos
- Aspersores
- Tuberías y válvulas
- Unidades de bombeo
- Cubiertas para invernadero
- Mallas agrícolas
- Geosintéticos 
Cualquier consulta puede escribirnos a nuestro sitio web  o llamarnos  Tecsagro ventas@tecsagro.com
Telf: +511 364-7267 / 443-9068
RPM: *956914442
RPC: 989075372Temas similares: Sistema de riego e invernaderos Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado Reservorio y Sistemas de Riego en Piura (2009)

----------

